# reviving old paint



## sm2501

What's everybody's secrets to revive original paint?


----------



## JO BO

I have the same wonderment about nickle plate. Whats best to use? Thanks JO BO


----------



## 37fleetwood

I have used that stuff they used to sell on tv for cars. I think it was called nu-finish. it worked pretty well without having to polish off any existing paint.


----------



## 35cycleplane

*makin' ol' paint glow*

scotts', lil' ol' hole in the wall auto parts place i go to told me about some stuff called tr-3,made by blue magic. being the skeptical-type o' soul i am,i bought it,expected less than i got,and was pleasantly surprised when it brought 60+years of oxidation off my '38 no nose,w/out messing up the paint/pinstriping. it's a resin glaze,which protects the paint,too. give it a try,it rocks! kk


----------



## musclebikes

it s been for ever since someones added something so I figured I would. This stuff is the best if found, it sure beats the heck out of the ol' Navel Jelly. But yes it involves breaking down and buying a cleaning product but all my freinds i recomended it to liked it. Its not a mericle product but it is good. It works well on pitted chrome  better than Mothers Mag and Aluminum and I thought that was the best. But dont expect it to take off the rust on paint or chrome that all you can see is a tenth of an inch of rust. This works best on less than average condition to fair condition bikes. It espescially brings out colors on musclebikes that have the fade style paint. So if you want it go into your local automotive paint supply shop and ask for a bottle of *Ultimate* *Cutter Compound and Scratch Remover*


----------



## sam

3M swarl & glaze Pink.---sam


----------



## videoranger

Last night I used some silicone spray lube marketed by GUNK to clean the paint on a very nice 1953 Dutch made Locomotive 3 speed. It worked very well as prep for automotive hand polish and wax.


----------



## Sean

3M Finesse it for paint.


----------



## oldroads

If you are careful you can use very fine polishing compound.
It takes a while and you have to watch out for decals, etc.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar

I use turtle wax rubbing compound, shines stuff up really good, you just have to be careful about rubbing through.


----------



## imfastareyou

I get a discount on this stuff:

http://www.duragloss.com/catalog.asp?catid=92

the swirl mark remover did a great job on my original paint 1960 Hornet.


----------

